# Warehouse Worker Position



## marcus85306 (Nov 2, 2022)

So a co-worker of mine is promoting to Warehouse Worker from Warehouse Associate (MBP) but he didn't know what he would be doing in his new role. 

What does a Warehouse Worker do? I thought it was inbound & outbound.


----------



## WHS (Nov 2, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> So a co-worker of mine is promoting to Warehouse Worker from Warehouse Associate (MBP) but he didn't know what he would be doing in his new role.
> 
> What does a Warehouse Worker do? I thought it was inbound & outbound.


It is Inbound,  Outbound, Warehousing, and MBP.  Any area of the warehouse that can use powered equipment


----------



## Luck (Nov 2, 2022)

For the record for anyone reading. Warehouse Associates -> Warehouse Worker is not a promotion. It is just a job change. Associates are not "below" Warehouse Workers.


----------



## WHS (Nov 2, 2022)

Luck said:


> For the record for anyone reading. Warehouse Associates -> Warehouse Worker is not a promotion. It is just a job change. Associates are not "below" Warehouse Workers.


I suppose it is in a sense that it’s paid more.


----------



## marcus85306 (Nov 3, 2022)

Well I know it's not a leadership position but it is a promotion because (Co-worker) is getting a $2.60 per hour raise. Thank you WHS and everyone who responded.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 5, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> Well I know it's not a leadership position but it is a promotion because (Co-worker) is getting a $2.60 per hour raise. Thank you WHS and everyone who responded.


Again, not a promotion. You do t have to apply for ww from wa. You just have to be eligible for job change. Hopefully your co-worker is ready for more manual labor. Wain packing is a pretty easy gig and they don’t think that that pay raise comes with more difficult work.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Is job change still set up that a WW is given priority over a WA regardless of time with the company?
For instance, a B1 WA with 5 years in the building wants to become a WW, but only if it’s B1 MBP, so they put that in their job change preference.
2 WWs who’ve been with the company for 1-2 years also want to move to B1 MBP, so they put that in their preference.
2 spots open for B1 MBP. Both WWs get it and the WA is still waiting, correct? 
That’s how it used to work, I’m just not 100% if it still is. If that’s the case though, how is it not a promotion when 1 position is clearly regarded as “higher” by the company?


----------



## WHS (Nov 6, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Is job change still set up that a WW is given priority over a WA regardless of time with the company?
> For instance, a B1 WA with 5 years in the building wants to become a WW, but only if it’s B1 MBP, so they put that in their job change preference.
> 2 WWs who’ve been with the company for 1-2 years also want to move to B1 MBP, so they put that in their preference.
> 2 spots open for B1 MBP. Both WWs get it and the WA is still waiting, correct?
> That’s how it used to work, I’m just not 100% if it still is. If that’s the case though, how is it not a promotion when 1 position is clearly regarded as “higher” by the company?


I believe it is and it’s absolutely a promotion.  Not all promotions are employee to management,  some people just want to be contrarian.  If I asked a random person “hey I got a new position within my company that pays me more money,  would you consider that a promotion” the answer would be of course


----------



## Luck (Nov 6, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Is job change still set up that a WW is given priority over a WA regardless of time with the company?
> For instance, a B1 WA with 5 years in the building wants to become a WW, but only if it’s B1 MBP, so they put that in their job change preference.
> 2 WWs who’ve been with the company for 1-2 years also want to move to B1 MBP, so they put that in their preference.
> 2 spots open for B1 MBP. Both WWs get it and the WA is still waiting, correct?
> That’s how it used to work, I’m just not 100% if it still is. If that’s the case though, how is it not a promotion when 1 position is clearly regarded as “higher” by the company?


They rolled out an automated program that weighs a bunch of factors together including performance and seniority. 
I dont recall it specifically mentioning WW and WA status but it could still be in there.


----------



## marcus85306 (Nov 8, 2022)

Yeah I don't think my co-worker knows what he is getting into as far as more physical work but he is liking the $25.60 per hour though which includes the $3 shift differential.

As far as I am concerned I am going to chill for awhile in the MBP department.


----------

